# In Memory of Rufus



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rufus*

Rufus is so beautiful.

I know how hard it is to lose a dog, but you will see him at the Rainbow Bridge, Like I will see Gizmo and Munchkin.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hugs to you today. Rufus looked like he was full of fun and golden love... such a handsome boy. Run free sweetheart.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*i Know Just How You Feel. I Lost My 4 Year Old Boy, Hunter, 5 Years Ago Yesterday. Your Rufus Was Such A Beautiful Boy. Believe Me, They Never Leave Your Heart, Your Love For Them Never Dies.*


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

what a beautiful boy!! very happy looking too. anniversaries are so hard but I think you did a great thing by remembering all the great memories you had with him. you will meet him again someday.

Rufus is still with you only on silent paws now.

Debbie & mason


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Your Rufus was a lovely looking fella! Anniversaries are tough, but you lightened your heart by remembering the good times and the privilege of sharing a portion of your life with such a sweetheart. He's in good company at the Bridge....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Anniversaries are always hard and it is nice you can remember the good times instead of the sadness of the last days. Rufus was a very handsome boy and I love his expression in the first picture. When you feel up to it, we would love to hear about some of his adventures with you.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm glad you are remembering the good time with handsome Rufus. The loss of a beloved pet is always such a difficult thing to deal with.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What an expressive and beautiful face Rufus had. I'd bet that he and my gang are having a great time at the Bridge as they wait to be reunited with their families. Run free, sweet Rufus.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hugs to you. Rufus was so handsome!


----------



## finnegan (Dec 7, 2006)

What a sweetheart Rufus was! I hope this day is filled with laughter and smiles as you remember your times with him.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a beautiful boy Rufus was.Thinking of you on his anniversary.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

What beautiful pics of a beautiful boy.

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Rufus


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Rufus was such a handsome boy. Thank you for sharing your memories with us during this difficult time.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

That Rufus- how handsome. I especially love that second picture- What a happy face! Hugs to you on this difficult anniversary.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Jackson'sMom said:


> What an expressive and beautiful face Rufus had. I'd bet that he and my gang are having a great time at the Bridge as they wait to be reunited with their families. Run free, sweet Rufus.


You stole my line but, you were right. That was the first thing I thought!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

What a great looking pupper! Looks a lot like our Atticus!

I'm glad to hear you're 'celebrating' with all of the good memories of Rufus--I'm sure he'd expect nothing less!

Our thoughts are with you.

SJ


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm sorry Rufus~I was out of town on your Bridge Day. 
Play Hard~Run With Abandon~Godspeed


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

He will always hold a place in your heart. He was so beautiful with such a soft sweet expression on his face. Play joyfully sweet Rufus!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

It's so apparent that Rufus was full of personality. He was such a handsome boy. 
My thoughts are with you today.

R.I.P. Beautiful Boy 

~Jackie


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

Just wanted to let you know I am thinking about you today...and Rufus had the sweetest eyes...vey handsome!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for yur loss of Rufus. He was beautiful with the sweetest face.


----------

